# مقطع فديو للمهندسين فقط



## Eng.Bandar (13 مارس 2006)

لكي يحس الناس بخطورة عمل المهندسين وايضا ليحس المهندسين بضرورة حماية انفسهم 
اليكم المقطع التالي.....................



امل ان ينال اعجابكم 



احتراماتي........


----------



## أبو أحمد الغزاوي (28 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
المهندس الحبيب Eng.Bandar أعجبني جداً و رائع جداً 
رجاء ألإجابة عن التلي لوسمحت على إعتبار أنك مهندس ضغط عالي
1- هل القوس الكهربي الحادث طبيعي من ناحية الطول وكم هو الجهد
2- ماهي الأشياء التي تحركت خلف القوس بين الأعمدة الخلفية
3- لم يكن المهندسين في أسفل الصورة مذعورين بما يتناسب مع حجم الخطر
4- ما هو التصرف السليم في مثل هذه الحالة
مع كل الحب والتقدير


----------



## Eng.Bandar (29 مارس 2006)

*الرد*

شكرا مهندس احمد على الاطراء 

عموما هدفي من الموضوع هو حرص المهندس على الامان (Safety) مما لاجدال فيه ان المهندسين في المقطع متوقعين الحدث وهذا عند مهندسين الجهد العالي يمكن من الامور الطبيعية واتوقع انك اول مره تقرا لي مقال كل مقالاتي في الالكترونيات والاتصالات وللمعلوميه ماهو انا اللي صور الحدث واكون كذاب لو جاوبتك على اسألتك على اعتبار اني مهندس جهد عالي في الواقع انا مهندس اتصالات وشتان مابين الامان في الاتصالات والامان في البور او في الجهد العالي ...... عدم الامان في الاتصالات والالكترونيات ممكن يخسرك مبالغ طائله وعدم الامان في الجهد العالي يخسرك حياتك
وبعدين الموضوع انا وضعته عنوة في منتدى الالكترونيات ومنطقيا مااتوقع مهندس جهد عالي بيكتب في الالكترونيات لكن ولا تزعل الموضوع الجاي بيكون عن الامان في الالكترونيات 
شاكر اهتمامك مهندس احمد ..............وانا اتمنا القى جواب على هالاسئلة للثقافة فقط 

اتمنى للجميع السلامة ..........

احتراماتي


----------



## أبو أحمد الغزاوي (3 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكراً جزيلاً لكم 
على الله يمر أحد مهنسي الجهد العالي أيضاً م أجل الثقافة 
مرة كنت ماشي وخط الجهد العالي يحترق من أحد الوصلات في أعلى العمود حقيقة لا أعلم التصرف السليم فقط هربت بأسرع ما يمكن


----------



## amerhvac (3 أبريل 2006)

والله من وراء القصد وهو يهدى السبيل ...


----------



## amerhvac (3 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً ...


----------



## saife_eldeen (3 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا 
أريد أن أعرف من أين حصلت على هذا الفيديو


----------



## Eng.Bandar (4 أبريل 2006)

السلام على الجميع 
تهتمون كثيرا بالتفاصيل ________ اكرر ماقلته اهم شي الهدف من هذا الموضوع وليس تفاصيل المقطع _____ والقادم افضل بأذن الله ______

شكرا saife_eldeen والشكر موصول لك من أبو أحمد الغزاوي و amerhvac
ودمتم في رعاية البارئ


احتراماتي.


----------



## daraa (4 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا على مقطع الفيديو*

:3: أنا مهندسة power ولا أعرف لماذا حصلت هزه الضاهرة لأنني لم أعمل في محطات الضغط العالي أتمنى أن يفسر هذه الضاهرة مهندس مختص


----------



## Eng.Bandar (4 أبريل 2006)

انا اقولك سبب الهزه 
الهزه حصلت لان المصور خايف فقط لاغير ............

شاكر تفاعلكم مع الموضوع والدقه في تحليل التفاصيل 

انتظرو المقطع القادم ............


احتراماتي


----------



## daraa (6 أبريل 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

أريد تفسير علمي من مهندس مختص لظاهرة التفريغ الكهربائي :3:


----------



## ام الدانة (8 أبريل 2006)

Eng.Bandarليش حرام عليك خلتن اكرة الهندسة !!!


----------



## م/هيثم الباز (8 أبريل 2006)

مشكور يا بشمهندس على هذا المقطع
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## Eng.Bandar (9 أبريل 2006)

تحياتي للجميع 
المهندس لابد يتحلى بروح الشجاعه ........ ومجرد انه تخرج من تحديات الدراسة في الجامعه 
اتوقع انه يستطيع ان يحل او يتحايل على اي مشكله ومن هالمشاكل الخوف 
............ ايضا مثل هذه الامور تعطي حس للمهندس انه لابد انه يحسب حساباته صح والا ؟؟؟؟؟


وللمعلومية هذا من اهم الاسباب التي دعتني لدخول هندسة الاتصالات والالكترونيات 
اللي مازال يدرس هندسة عنده فرصه للتحويل 
شاكر لكل المهندسين على تفاعلهم ........ واتمنى تقديم الافضل مستقبلا ........


----------



## حمد1 (9 أبريل 2006)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## محمد صبٌاح (19 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم .........
انا اعتقادي انه تم فتح القاطع السكيني اثناء عملية حقن الطور الثالث (b) بجهد عالي مما ادى الى حدوث هذا . والله ستر انو ما كان اي من العاملين قريب من الحادث. على فكرة انا بشتغل بشركة مسؤؤلة عن محطات التحيل و خطوط النقل للضغط العالي 33ك.ف و 132ك.ف و 400ك.ف


----------



## أبو أحمد الغزاوي (19 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بتهيئلي زي ما انته بتحكي يعني همه فصلوا السكاكين بإرادتهم بس مش فاهم ليش الطور الثالث هو مش الثلاثة مع بعض بتوصلو وبنفصلو


----------



## هيا العاني (1 مايو 2006)

الاخ Eng.Bandarبارك الله فيك على حرصك على تقديم كل ما هو يفيد اخوانك وتنبيههم على مثل هذه الامور...لكن حسب دراستي للمقطع وخبرتي في هذا المجال فأن هذا المقطع المصور لم يكن لظاهره طبيعيه فيما يخص التفريغ الكهربائي بين اقطاب الجهد العالي وقد يكون لتجربه معينه اراد لها ان تكون بهذه الطريقه مع الاحتفاظ بان شكل القوس والتصوير فيها نوع من الخدع التصويريه.
لكن نشكر جهودك على تقديم النصيحه لاخوانك ووفقك الله.


----------



## ALRASHED71 (2 مايو 2006)

مشكور جداُ أخي الكريم


----------



## ابو ايه (3 مايو 2006)

الاخت ام دانه هذا المقطع عباره عن تجربه يجريها المختص لمعرفة مدى ابعاد تردد الجهد وهوه تسليك افتراضي للحد من مستوا التردد الكهربائي (الهاي تيشن)وهوه ليس مخيف لان الترددات الكهربائيه غالبا ما ترتفع ال الاعلى على عكس تواجد البشر للايضاح مع الشكر0المهندس المختص احمد العراقي


----------



## ahmad_gh (6 مايو 2006)

مشكور اخوي بندر على المشهد وخاصة انك ذكرت المهندسين وطلاب الهندسة على اهمية السلامة


----------



## KARMRM (8 مايو 2006)

*barqmobil************

شكرا لتنويرنا وحمدا لله على سلامة العاملين وشكرا لجهودكم


----------



## magicbird (9 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## adeeb (12 مايو 2006)

for thanks


----------



## م. ناصر آل زيدان (20 مايو 2006)

السبب اتصال بين خطين

والله اعلم


----------



## الجعفرى (25 مايو 2006)

جوزيت خيرا
مقطع رائع نريد المزيييييييد


----------



## Relayman (26 مايو 2006)

حسب خبرتي القليله
مر علي الشئ هذا 
وهو فصل الـ (ديس كونيكت سويتش)
بدون فصل الـ breaker
وهذا يؤدي الى حدوث شراره كبيره
وربما تنصهر اطراف القاطع
ولكن العمل الصحيح اذا اردت اختبار معده
ان تفصل جميع الانحاء التي تغذيها
بواسطة البريكر
ومن ثم فتح القاطع
ومن ثم توصيل القاطع الارضي
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## Relayman (26 مايو 2006)

وانا اعمل في الشركه السعوديه للكهرباء
تخصص مرحلات وحماية دوائر الكترونيه
تحياتي


----------



## صقر208 (28 مايو 2006)

مشكور على هذا المقطع و نرجو المتابعة
مع أطيب التحيات يا شباب


----------



## Eng.Bandar (28 مايو 2006)

سلاماتي للجميع ..............

شاكر لكل من افادنا بمايعرف .............والشكر موصول لكل المشاركين في هذا الموضوع 

وبصراحه ماتوقعت اصداء الموضوع تصل الى هذا الحد................

........ماراح اكتب موضوع ثاني ...........اخاف مايكون بنفس صدى هالموضوع  

لا انشاء الله الموضوع القادم افضل......

اكرر شكري لجميع المهندسين .......

احتراماتي


----------



## abdamoumen-b (28 مايو 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## محمد طاهر العيد (4 يونيو 2006)

*جهود المهندسين*

بارك الله فيك على المقطع لطيف جدا واود ان اوصي اخواني المهندسين بالالتزام باجراات السلامة والله الموفق شكرا لك يا اخي


----------



## ابراهيم سعد (4 يونيو 2006)

الموضوع ليس مخيفا ولابد لكل مهندس ان يتوقع مثل هذا في عمله ويعتبر هذا المقطع درس عملي في السلامة المهنية.........و لا داعي للخوف ابدا.......


----------



## call_of_duty (14 يونيو 2006)

مشكور يا بشمهندس على هذا المقطع
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## هندسة كوم (17 يونيو 2006)

*حلو*

يعطيك العافية على المقطع 


ونتظر المزيد


----------



## حسين هدام (8 سبتمبر 2008)

روعه جدا نشكر جهودكم


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (2 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى يا كبير


----------



## نبال الفلسطينية (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*ساعدوني*

مرحبا انا نبال سنة اولى هندسة وعلي كتابة تقرير ومش عارفة اعمل في شي ساعدوني بليز التقرير عن الكهربا والدارات الكهربائية فيا مهندسين ساعدوني


----------

